#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Whatsapp for your Business

## Lorraine

Hello Business people,
Are you aware of the latest release of WhatsApp for you? That is WhatsApp business application which came for the benefit of small businesses with a new logo and new features. Try to use WhatsApp business application for the benefit your business and enjoy the difference between using WhatsApp messenger application for your business and the Business application.
Exactly the WhatsApp business application is with lots of features such as
Ability create a business profile pageEnable to contact with a large number of contactsCreate and maintain a brand with the app and so on.......!!!!!!!!!!! So all are you ready to use this for your business??? What do you think about using this kind of an application for the development of the small businesses??

----------

